# Windows 7 Bootmanager mit Linux ?!



## Chrismettal (18. Mai 2010)

Hey guyz,

Es dreht sich darum das ich windows 7 installiert habe, auf eine 2. Festplatte Linux Ubuntu installiert habe, und den Linux bootmanager Grub überhaupt nicht mag ^^

ich möchte nun das ich den Windows Bootmanager wieder verwenden kann, wobei allerdings Linux Ubuntu dann auch als eintrag gezeigt wird

danke im vorraus


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Mai 2010)

und damit kann ich dann meinen standart bootloader aktivieren und grub deaktivieren ?


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Mai 2010)

oke, ich hab mitlerweile den alten loader wiederhergestellt, habv nen eintrag zu linux, aber kann immernoch nicht grub löschen ?


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Mai 2010)

oder nein, andere frage, wenn ich jetzt die linux festplatte formatiere, ich habe ja meinen windows loader aktiviert, startet windows dann ganz normal über seinen loader weider ?

ich habs mal verswucht OHNE den windows bootlader widerherzustellen und musste dann linux noch einmal mit grub installieren damit ich überhaupt wieder booten kann


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Mai 2010)

Vielen dank, aber ich habs jetzt selber gelöst 
unzwar hab ich die linux platte formatiert (linux hat mich nich wirklich als 2. Bs auf einer Platte überzeugt, auf meinen 2. Pc kommt dann als einziges bs das neueste Mint ^^)

dann neugestartet und mithilfe der win7 cd mein bootlader wiederhergestellt

( Bootrec /Fixmbr                    Bootrec /FixBoot)

dann mit EasyBcd die einträge wieder so eingestellt das nurnoch Win7 angezeigt wird im standart bootloader (hatte nen linux eintrag gemacht vorher)
jetzt fährt er wieder perfekt hoch, keine linux spuren mehr und vorallem kein Grub mehr ^^

danke trodzdem, EasyBcd hat geholfen ^^


----------

